# People who....



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

....when they ask you the time, comically roll up their sleeve a little and point at their wrist.......

a) no - I am happy to assume you aren't wearing a watch, there is NO FUCKING NEED to prove it to me....

and/or

b) yes - I DO KNOW WHERE MY OWN FUCKING WATCH IS without your visual "clues".....

(nor do I need you to make flicking movements with your finger and thumb when asking for a light, and kindly refrain from those non-highway code hand signals unless I actually DO cut you up.....)

FUCK OFF


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

and I thought I was irrational....

mind you, thinking about it.....how about when you're down the pub, and you offer someone a drink and they ask for a soft drink. You give a scowl of disapproval, but they reply with "I'm driving" and do a steering wheel motion with their hands....very odd


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

or when in a restaurant and you see people asking for the bill making a writing motion on a pad with their hand. As if bills are written out these days anyway.
Although guess it would be difficult doing an impression of a printer printing out an invoice!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> and you offer someone a drink


I sure hope you don't make an imaginary "pint to mouth" motion whilst asking the question, or else quite frankly you're a cnut......


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> I sure hope you don't make an imaginary "pint to mouth" motion whilst asking the question, or else quite frankly you're a cnut......


god forbid....nor have I ever asked the barman if I could borrow his pen while making a midair scribbling motion with my hand


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

When its time to leave, you don't make "leg walking" movements with inverted index and 2nd fingers do you?


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

...or touch your thumb to your index finger, thus creating a circular 'OK' symbol which, when turned face upwards and moved up and down in a rapid motion, denotes the fact that you could in fact be a person who masturbates quite often.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

On a related note, also have loathing for people who, when asked for directions, waffle on endlessly, pointing and making arm signals.....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Not exactly the same topic but doesn't deserve a topic of its own....and this is the most disgusting thing ever.............. people who sniff their fingers.

Nothing more to add, its just gross and they do it when they think they are not being watched.
[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

It's the people on their mobiles who crack me up - especially those in their cars.

Gestures that nobody on the other end of the line can see [smiley=dunce2.gif]

Gren


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

or people who ask you if you have a spare cigarette. I mean who carries spares !!!!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Or people who when you tell them politely that you don't like dogs, they always reply that that's okay, because their dog is really sweet. WANKERS.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

..........make loads of noise when they yawn , what the fuck is that about.

..and .......oh ya got me started, disapprove that we bought a TT - get a life, our lives, our choice, our TT..........get used to it. We are 8)

Lisa - so right !!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

People who make these quote signs with their fingers when speaking.

Feckin annoying pricks or what 

.......and people who, on returning from holiday, phone you to "touch base". [smiley=furious3.gif]

Touch base [rage] touch base, what the fuck are you talking about. Speak English man. [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Lisa - so right !!


Phew I thought I was the only one that had noticed this for a moment, obviously kids are the worst for doing this, makes you wonder.............yuk :-X

( Terry Scott's- "My brother" Anyone remember that from Stewpot's Saturday morning radio show)


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> ( Terry Scott's- "My brother" Anyone remember that from Stewpot's Saturday morning radio show)


Yes! Â ;D Â :-[

And what was the one about the kids camping at 'camp Granada'??

"Mother, Father, here I am at, Camp Granada!...."

Remember Johnny Darty ....... they're about to send out a searchin' party (or something like that?)

NickyB should know Â ;D


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

... recline their seats all the way on short-haul flights - tossssssssssers. i recommend flicking bogeys in their hair


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> ... recline their seats all the way on short-haul flights - tossssssssssers. Â i recommend flicking bogeys in their hair


I quite agree. Selfish twats one and all.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Push the envelope!!!!!!!!!!!!ARGGGGHHHHHHH

Fuckin' Tossers!!!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Push the envelope!!!!!!!!!!!!ARGGGGHHHHHHH
> 
> Fuckin' Tossers!!!!


Kath - promise me you'll NEVER EVER work for an American company - your blood pressure would never stand it!

Having become immune to touch base/pushing the envelope/low hanging fruit/singing from the same hymn sheet I thought I could not be provoked.... but of course I was wrong...

the latest in my office is the incorrect usage of "talk to" when you mean "talk about" as in "why don't you talk to the charts in this presentation!!!!" arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhh 

I blame Americans


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jampo...and I though body language is an excellent communication skill!!  ;D

Think about...it is difficult to tell you to fuck off when you do 90mph in your TT!! ;D

The best way to avoid body language is not to look at it...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... a problem is termed a challenge - no its fuckin' difficult!

... thinking out of the box - what fuckin' box!

... and any other wierdo Americanism expressions to state the bleedin obvious.

Moley


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Managers who have 'issues' to deal with, team building...

and looking for 'turn key' solutions....

whilst 'working from home' (LOL!)

or touching base with the Golf club

WTF is our 'mission statement'

...a 'fastrack career path'

One minute my (good) neighbour, is managing IT, then next, he's running a golf store Â :

Utter baloney Â :

The pay's good though


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

;D ;D ;D ;D !!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"Low hanging fruit" Grrrrrrrr.

Tim - presume you don't have any deaf friends?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Not sure if I'm in the right ball park here , but I get pretty fucked off with people who quote London phone numbers as:

0207 [pause] 325 2543 

The whole point of the change was so that they can be quoted as:

020 [pause] 7325 2543 

SO... as I usually go on to explain, you don't have to bother with the 020 if you are dialing from London.

Nobody seems to understand though....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Not sure if I'm in the right ball park here , but I get pretty fucked off with people who quote London phone numbers as:
> 
> 0207 [pause] 325 2543
> 
> ...


I thought it was only me!  I have become famous at work for this being my big annoyance. People set their email signatures up incorrectly and they're meant to be in the know as they're in the IT/comms department.

Why don't people understand the fact that 020 is the local area code and if you're within that area you don't need it!!

The thing that REALLY gets my is when talking to BT, COLT, WCOM, Clueless & Witless etc when they give numbers out in the wrong format and even on their documentation and......

I better stop as this could get me up to work stress levels!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

G o o d g r i e f !  You'll all bust a blood vessell ....phew !


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

I sniff my fingers prior to going into meetings. Just to be safe


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Great timing! We've just set up a 'forbidden words and phrases' box at work - every time you utter one, you have to put 10p in the box. All proceeds to an Easter p*ss up!

The forbidden words and phrases are 'managerialisms' and 'marketing tosh'. You've all given me more things we can add to the list and help towards a massive hangover on Easter Monday. Ta!!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just got to love these Americanisms.  ;D

One point i'd like to make. How fucking hard is it for Americans to recognise a British accent?? I can spot an American accent from miles away, so why can't Americans work it out the other way.

How many nations can actually speak English correctly, so obviously i'm fucking English (not Canadian, Australian, Kiwi or even South African). Americans must spend way too much time watching TV.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

Americans don't have a clue about accents!! There was an American I was talking a few months back and he though I was British!! But any British knows that I am my accent is foreign!!

So I guess that if they listen to both of us speaking English they may think that we are both English from different parts of England. ;D


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

I "love" the way Americans always have to put the country after the place name . e.g "are you from London, England"

Don't ever try and explain the difference between England and UK - they just dont get it.

The best I ever heard was some dumb twat asking if Scotland was in England ... and they weren't jocking

[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------

